# Had my first colonoscopy yesterday!



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

I haven't posted in months but I had to tell you all about the colonoscopy I had yesterday. I'm only 28 but with my long history of IBS and bleeding hemorrhoids, my GI thought it was time to scope me out to make sure we weren't dealing with IBD or worse.So now I can attest to the fact that the worst part is the prep, which really isn't so bad if you're IBS/D because you're used to being on the toilet all the time anyway! But seriously, peeing out of your butt is never pleasant. TMI, I know!!!But the actual procedure was nothing really. The IV stung a bit, and the little gown they had me put on was dreadful. But after getting me all prepped they rolled me into this little room with a big screen and turned off the lights. All that was missing was the popcorn! I felt the drugs start to kick in right away but all they did was make me really mellow. I did not fall asleep and watched the whole thing unfold. No polyps, no inflamation. The only thing the doc found was a bunch of little bumps in my right colon under the lining of my intestine. He took some biopsies but said they are most probably lipomas (fat deposits) and not to worry.Recovery was quick and easy. I was on my feet and on my way to the nearest Mexican restaurant in no time... even though the discharge nurse told me my first meal should be light. Forget that, I was starving!! I should say that most of the other people undergoing the same thing appeared to be very groggy and out of sorts after their procedures. I guess I just had a good reaction to the drugs.So to all of you who have been putting this off, don't! Nothing is more empowering than taking charge of your own health. And nothing is more comforting than peace of mind!Peace & Love to all!


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

yes the prep sucks! The precedure is basically a 40 minute nap. I was out cold!Glad it went well!


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

What happens in the 'prep' stage??


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

The prep involves having to empty out your bowels completely. You have to drink something that ends up keeping you in the bathroom for hours.The prep is DEFINITELY the worst part.


----------



## 15381 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey this is my first time here! You always feel like it is the worst thing on earth until you find others in the same world of IBS. I was diagnosed based on my symptoms but my family doc....even though I had hemmoroids and a fissure he didn't order any tests. I found a new doc, she intsantly ordered a colonoscopy....Glad to hear it went well for you. Sometimes I find I am not SOO worried about the acutal test as I am the results....Oh well, I will post again once I have had the scope done!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome bluebird


----------



## 16771 (Apr 18, 2006)

I am just curious if any of you woke up during the colonoscopy, I woke up screaming when he hit my lower right side, which is where I always have my pain, but they didn't find anything there. It was the weirdest thing.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

When I had my colonoscopy, 15 years ago, it was hell. They didn't put me out! Never even gave me anything for pain. I had taken a couple of tylenol before going to the hospital though.I was sure they put you under for that procedure. I am not looking forward to going through that again.I am wondering if different health systems follow different procedures. I am near Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi everyone.Jessica, i have the same lower right quadron pain and nothing there. I had my 1st colonoscopy (and hopefully my last!!) on monday. I have just recently been diagnosed, after all these years, with IBS-C. I wanted to make sure there was nothing in there because i always feel this "alien" trying to get out on the lower right side. I was just positive there was something there. I do remember crying and saying "it hurts, it hurts" but its like it was in a dream and i have no idea what part the dr was at when i said it.


----------

